# TOTB 10 - July 30 - 31st 2011



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

TOTB 10

Date : 30 - 31st July 2011
Location : Elvington Airfield

Website : www.totb.co.uk

Any questions about this event, please PM me.

Regards 
Dave Naxton


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Here is a brief run down of what is going to happen over the weekend 

TOTB X is a full on two day event with evening entertainment

New for this milestone tenth event is the TOTB bootcamp on Saturday the 30th this is where the next generation of competitors can come along and experience this unique event for them selves at a cost of just £75 for the full day its better value than any currant track day

Saturday also sees the TOTB competitors on track doing there final prep for the big day

Saturday night we have the big marquee from UK Bars and the top band Strangebrew entry is free and open to all campers and competitors

New for the big day on Sunday is the Top speed viewing area set adjacent to the kilometre boards this area with its own vintage shuttle bus running spectators up to view the top speed action will the cars hit the 200mph barrier this year some where close at TOTB IX

Also new for Sunday we have Helicopter flights taking off adjacent to the top speed viewing area at just £25 per flight Spectators can go up and see the event from the air and marvel at this vast airfield from above

The handling circuit will have three big time shoot outs at TOTB X Handling circuit drivers are allowed 5 timed runs from 10.30 untill 2.30 then the top 5 in each class will get 2 more runs to find the top two drivers who will then go into the finals for each class there will be awards for the top driver in each class as well as the overall winner and points will be awarded accordingly

Regards 
Dave Naxton


----------

